# New Android App



## beerlabfree (2/5/15)

Hello,
in the Google Play Store we published a new Android App which helps the homebrewer
with some dedicated calculus, it's called "Beer Lab Free".

You can try it at this address and check it out:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.am.beerlab

We hope it can be of interest for you 

Take care, Beer Lab Team.


----------



## DU99 (3/5/15)

manual load hop info..not a fan..other software has that info loaded


----------



## beerlabfree (4/5/15)

In the Hops page,
there is also a Combo-box with a preloaded list of hops
with their alpha-acid value suggested.

The user can accept the suggested value writing it,
or give a slightly different value.

Bye and cheers


----------

